# Netflix down again?



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

Anybody else having issues with Netflix as of today? Was working last night. Now it's been down for at least 6 hours AFAIK. Not surprised, but....


----------



## pediddle (Sep 10, 2008)

"Unexpected error" on Netflix for the first time ever. Glad it's not just me, I won't have to debug my network.


----------



## eaglestvo (Dec 27, 2008)

I got the unexpected error and then a message that there was a problem with the activation code. Then I had to go to the web page and enter the code. My HD box has been activated for nettles for a couple years.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Me too. But it cleared up after I finally rebooted the TiVo. Netflix support wanted me to reboot my router but I didn't. I also don't remember seeing that particular message before. I wonder if it was added in the 11.0k update?


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

OK, so at least I know it's not just me. I typically hate rebooting the da*&a Tivo because it takes SO FRIGGIN LONG. You have to do it when there is no chance of a scheduled recording within an hour to be safe. I'll do it first thing in the AM. Gotta love the continued (un)reliability.


----------



## restart88 (Mar 9, 2002)

I had that come up last night so I just switched over to the Roku and it worked just fine.

That's my 1 problem with the various stream media being on Tivo. Seems like it takes forever to reboot. On those few occasions I ever need a reboot on Roku (haven't yet since I changed from wireless G to N) it just takes a minute.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

I, too, had weirdness from NetFlix last night. It wasn't down, but some programs in my instant queue showed on the TiVo to be only available by DVD now (but online they were still shown as available for streaming) - others played fine. This morning, all programs in the instant queue look normal again. I also had several times last night when the streaming quality was dynamically adjusted down during the prime time hours.

NetFlix does have a lot of problems, but they certainly are not unique to the TiVo. They want their customers to get more videos streaming now instead of mail, but their service sux, and they really do not want any meaningful feedback from the customer, just a regular payment.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Everyone seeing this new message should have called Netflix support. I bet their system isn't even aware there was a problem. Complaining is probably the only way to make them aware of it, and if only a few people complain they justifiably ignore it.

It is also easy to suspect they really don't care a lot about complaints from TiVo users other than the one complaint that hurts them: cancelling service.


----------



## turbobuick86 (May 3, 2002)

I called Netflix last night and the prerecording said they were experiencing some issues so I didn't wait to talk to anyone. I could watch via PC, TiVo, and Xbox, but not Roku(unexpected error). Evidently their outages are sporatic and affect components differently.


----------



## motorcycle_rider (Apr 30, 2009)

I was having the issue last night myself on my Tivo, PS3 and WII. It seems to be working fine so far now. I have only tried the Tivo and not the others as of yet.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Netflix is _completely_ down for me. And I don't mean just on TiVo. The entire site is down.



> We are sorry, the Netflix website and the ability to instantly watch movies are both temporarily unavailable.
> 
> Our engineers are working hard to bring the site and ability to watch instantly back up as soon as possible. We appreciate your patience and, again, we apologize for any inconvenience this may cause. If you need further assistance, please call us at 1-877-445-6064.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

windracer said:


> Netflix is _completely_ down for me. And I don't mean just on TiVo. The entire site is down.


Ditto. I've never seen this before.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Been watching Battlestar Galactica for the past couple of hours. I did have it rebuffer once (which is very unusual for me) around 4:55 pm. It was so unusual I took the effort to see what time it occurred! Starting the next episode now...


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

My queue is back, but I can't type in the Search field (on the website).


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

It's OK for me now but this afternoon between 4 and 5 pm Eastern time, while watching a movie, it jumped out to the NPL and Netflix was missing. I started a TiVo connect (the usual solution for missing-from-NPL) and after a few minutes was able to resume the movie. (????) I checked Internet on a PC when this happened and saw no problem.

Are these issues a Netflix server problem, or could they be unintended consequences of the Netflix fix that was in TiVo software 11.0k?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

dlfl said:


> Everyone seeing this new message should have called Netflix support. I bet their system isn't even aware there was a problem. Complaining is probably the only way to make them aware of it, and if only a few people complain they justifiably ignore it.
> 
> It is also easy to suspect they really don't care a lot about complaints from TiVo users other than the one complaint that hurts them: cancelling service.


Apparently as a result of calling them, I received an email with a link to click that gives me a credit of 3% of $7.99 on my next billing. I say "apparently" because the email is so generic it doesn't give a date or video title or anything to pin down which "incident" it resulted from.

So...if 24 cents justifies five minutes of your time, I guess you could call them 33 times each month and get Netflix free!  That is if you value your tiime at $2.88/hr. I'm retired so .... maybe!


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

You don't need to call them. I got the same email. I think they sent it out to everyone. I wasn't even trying to use Netflix when they had the issue.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

jakerock said:


> You don't need to call them. I got the same email. I think they sent it out to everyone. I wasn't even trying to use Netflix when they had the issue.


Same here. Not only the Netflix site via TiVO, but it was unavailable thru any of the Netflix apps. The only app that addressed the issue was something called "iQueue" - the other (free) apps sites had nothing.


----------



## berkshires (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi, I had this problem last night and tonight. I just now unplugged the TiVoHD and replugged it and the problem has cleared up.

The only thing unusual recently was having to do the power cycle to my router a couple days ago when I was having internet connection issues.


----------



## drcos (Jul 20, 2001)

I still fail to understand [Loading...] why Netflix streams to the [Loading...] TiVo. The box has the capability to store [Loading...] the entire program in an encrypted state, so why not download the entire program to avoid all the problems?


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Because Netflix streams are not stored on the harddrive.


----------



## drcos (Jul 20, 2001)

My question was 'why not' store them on the HDD instead of streaming them? They would still be encrypted and unable to be copied...


----------



## MrSkippy53 (Jan 27, 2011)

drcos said:


> My question was 'why not' store them on the HDD instead of streaming them? They would still be encrypted and unable to be copied...


Encrypted storage may be cool if you could select a few titles to be put on Hdd at a time. Maybe even let the software dl title during non peak Internet hours. Transfer at non real time speeds and get the HD quality even with slower connections.

I have often wished Netflix (TiVo, Roku, others) had an option to select more buffer pauses or drop in quality. Rather have to wait an extra 5 mins to buffer a movie than not wait and not have it in HD.


----------



## berkshires (Feb 22, 2007)

drcos said:


> My question was 'why not' store them on the HDD instead of streaming them? They would still be encrypted and unable to be copied...


The technical implementation of not using the hard drive is probably driven primarily by the likelihood that the licensing of the content for streaming does not allow hard drive storage - even for buffering.

Obviously, Amazon, which is a different licensing, technical and pricing model, does it the other way, which gives an alternate viewing experience.

Then there is the youtube method which parallels the way it works on your PC, streaming/downloading and buffering the whole video without delays. I'm not sure if the hard drive is used, but I think it must be unless the video buffer is limited to a short time-span. Again youtube has totally different licensing issues, likely driving the implementation.


----------



## drcos (Jul 20, 2001)

Friday morning 4/22, down since last night.
"An unexpected error has occurred..."

Here comes another $0.07 credit!!


Edit: Still down at 3:15 PM Friday


----------



## Sandylp (May 15, 2005)

I've been watching Netflix streaming on my Tivo until last night, too. Same problem with "An unexpected error". I was wondering why I can watch it on my notebook computer, but not via my Tivo. Does anyone happen to know? I did reboot the Tivo, as suggested, and it now works. Thanks to those that suggested it.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Sandylp said:


> I've been watching Netflix streaming on my Tivo until last night, too. Same problem with "An unexpected error". I was wondering why I can watch it on my notebook computer, but not via my Tivo. Does anyone happen to know? I did reboot the Tivo, as suggested, and it now works. Thanks to those that suggested it.


TiVo uses a different stream than what a computer uses.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

My understanding is that there are different streaming sources for some different platforms. So, what streams to your PC is not necessarily the same as what streams to your Tivo. An example I experienced: Netflix-streamed to Tivo "Beetlejuice" had missing audio in certain places, but the same movie streamed to the PC and PS3 did not.


----------



## ldconfig (Sep 7, 2004)

I hope this is just a Netflix issue and not the start of a food fight between Level 3 and the major ISP's.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

Down for me right now.

Edit - but working just fine on my Wii


----------



## Stinkweed8 (Feb 1, 2004)

24 hours down now


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

blackngold75 said:


> My understanding is that there are different streaming sources for some different platforms. So, what streams to your PC is not necessarily the same as what streams to your Tivo. An example I experienced: Netflix-streamed to Tivo "Beetlejuice" had missing audio in certain places, but the same movie streamed to the PC and PS3 did not.


This. Happily streaming to my Plex server, and my IPad right now.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

TiVo Netflix working fine, even HD, for me this afternoon and now. I have had the "An Error Has Occured" for an hour or two a few weeks back after the 11.0k software update, and wondered if there was a connection. This is on a THD.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

No problems for me this evening in VA. Watched a Comedy Central special and started Time Bandits in HD.

Scott


----------



## drcos (Jul 20, 2001)

Working now on my S3 after a restart. Not working before (this AM).
What happen?


----------



## bbmertz (Feb 16, 2009)

I started experiencing the same Netflix error on my Tivo HD a few days ago. Works fine now after rebooting the Tivo by unplugging and re-plugging it from the wall outlet. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## c5nest (Feb 25, 2010)

Netflix has been down on my Tivo since at least 4/21/11. I got the "please wait (forever)" screen and then a message that suggests I try later. At first I assumed that the problem was related to the Amazon server outage and that Netflix was totally down. However, Netflix streaming has been working on two of my other devices, so it's a not problem with Netfix.

Thanks to this forum, I rebooted the Tivo and Netfix is back to working again!


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Got a number of "An Error has occurred" messages tonight requiring a reboot to fix it. This has only started happening after the 11.0k software update.


----------



## segaily (Aug 3, 2003)

I was having the same issue late yesterday and just switched to using my wii. Today it is working fine with no reboot.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Ok so I go to watch Netflix last night and I got unexpected error or some message and Tivo told me today there is problems with Netflix and a cold reboot of the Tivo will help. Well I somehow thought it had to do with Network settings cause I got a new router a while back and somehow I messed up my settings. My LR Tivo will not connect to the Network. I called Tivo this am and they had me cold reboot the BR Tivo and netflix works now. I see the BR Tivo on my Tivo desktop. Tivo said my cable might be bad cause it says cable unplugged and I get some DHCP N02 error message on the LR Tivo. The ysaid swap out and if it's not the adapter call us back but I left for work. But I did swap out Tivo adapters and it's not the adapter. I can't get my LR Tivo to connect. It's making me mad. I rebooted my router too earlier. But I get that DHCP N02 error message and it when I try to connect my Tivo it fails and says networ cable unplugged.. When I try to confuigre my setting that is where the N02 message comes in.

Tivo gave me a reference number and I guess I'm gonna have to call back tomorrow but if someone knows what is wrong please let me know. My BR Tivo is fine now and I had just downloaded a LR show to my desktop a week or so ago but somehow me going into my netowrk settings on my Tivo I messed something up I guess. I am picking right Network name using right password. So I don't get it. I even unplugged from one USB to the other.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Rose it isn't clear from your post whether you have actually tried rebooting your LR tivo. As you will see from several previous posts here rebooting is the only known solution to the "An error has occurred..." problem.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Yes Tivo tech support told me the only way to fix the problem is cold rebooting which I stated and I did that it fixed my BR Tivo but I was messing with network settings on the LR Tivo and didn't think the right network name was in there so I started redoing settings. Then it wouldn't connect to Tivo at all but last night I power cycled my router again for a longer time and then it started working. My Tivo connected and now i am back to normal. I just had to go under tivo desktop and checkmark LR Tivo and I am good to go now. Netflix works too. But Tivo told me since my Tivo connected to the service I don't have to worry about network settings cause mine are good and I see an IP address now but it still said DHCP error N02 but everything is working so I am good.He said don't try to configure network setting my Tivo conncected to service and I see everything now like before.
Thanks!



dlfl said:


> Rose it isn't clear from your post whether you have actually tried rebooting your LR tivo. As you will see from several previous posts here rebooting is the only known solution to the "An error has occurred..." problem.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

It's down for me tonight! 

UPDATE: Just got off the phone with Netflix and they said everything was working on their end. I tried instant viewing of Netflix on my laptop and it worked fine, so clearly my issue is with my Series 3 Tivo. I am hoping a restart will fix it. But if not then it looks like I will be watching Netflix on my Xbox. 

Love Tivo as a DVR, but hate it as a streaming video device.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I had a problem; I noticed it a few days ago while trying to test something but I didn't care. I tried this morning and it still wouldn't come up at all--it would sit in a blank screen for a while and then bring up the unexpected error dialog. I deactivated and reactivated, which got me into the GUI, but it would then hang when I tried to play something. Then I tried a warm boot (i.e., telling it to restart in the GUI); it works now.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

For those who have experienced the "unexpected error ..." message and had to reboot to fix Netflix, how many of you saw this particular problem before the 11.0k software update in late February? My theory is that update introduced this problem


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

I have seen the Unexpected Error quite a few times, but ONLY during hours when I expected problems due to overloaded NetFlix servers. I have never had to reboot my TiVos to get past this error.

In addition, my Sony Blu-ray player had a huge problem connecting to Netflix this morning - after about 3 tries, it finally spit out a message that it had be de-registered from Netflix (but my TiVo boxes were still working fine). Due to some very specific technical comparisons, I have come to the conclusion that my Sony BD player is probably using the same streaming asset that the TiVo uses.

I personally think that ALL the problems we are seeing are caused by Netflix, not the TiVo implementation. But hey, that's just my opinion . . .


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

V7Goose said:


> I have seen the Unexpected Error quite a few times, but ONLY during hours when I expected problems due to overloaded NetFlix servers.


This morning when I was experiencing it I was freely playing Netflix players on my Xbox, PS3, Panasonic DMP-BDT110 BD player and PC. (Someone on AVS Forum was complaining about problems viewing episodes of _Dexter_ on PS3 and Xbox and I was testing those on various platforms available to me).

I've never seen it on any of those other four platforms, period--just TiVo.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

mikeyts said:


> This morning when I was experiencing it I was freely playing Netflix players on my Xbox, PS3, Panasonic DMP-BDT110 BD player and PC. (Someone on AVS Forum was complaining about problems viewing episodes of _Dexter_ on PS3 and Xbox and I was testing those on various platforms available to me).
> 
> I've never seen it on any of those other four platforms, period--just TiVo.


OK, you say you have never seen it on anything but TiVo boxes. Fair enough. But I have seen it at least as much on my Sony BD player as I have on my TiVo boxes, and you personally noted that you were responding to others saying they saw problems with different platforms (both PS3 and Xbox).

By your own typing (and my personal experience), you confirmed that this problem is not exclusive to TiVo boxes. Period. And that is all I was trying to say in the post you quoted.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

V7Goose said:


> OK, you say you have never seen it on anything but TiVo boxes. Fair enough. But I have seen it at least as much on my Sony BD player as I have on my TiVo boxes, and you personally noted that you were responding to others saying they saw problems with different platforms (both PS3 and Xbox).
> 
> By your own typing (and my personal experience), you confirmed that this problem is not exclusive to TiVo boxes. Period. And that is all I was trying to say in the post you quoted.


I have not seen the problem (specifically, player won't start or won't play streams eventually saying "Unexpected Error" after pausing for a while) nor have I heard anyone else state that they've seen that particular problem on any other platform, except for you.

Lord knows that TiVo is not the only platform to have bugs in its Netflix player; I've just never seen _this_ bug on any of the other streaming Netflix players that I've tried. The guy I was helping this morning's problem was not so much with the players as with screwed up encodings (though one of the 5 platforms I tried could play the problem episodes correctly). The last few episodes of _Dexter_ S2 play with a weird, totally FUBAR pixellated effect on the PS3 and PC; on the Xbox and TiVo all S2 episodes of _Dexter_ play with screwed up aspect ratio (due, I believe, to an absence of needed anamorphic flags in the video). It's known that the PS3 uses a different set of encodings than the Xbox and TiVo (AVC w/DD2.0 sound on PS3 instead of VC-1 w/WMA sound on Xbox and TiVo); I know the PC player used to use a third set of encodings but maybe they switched to use the PS3 ones. Whatever--it wasn't even close to the same problem as was stopping me from using the TiVo Netflix player.

Note that I'm not doubting your word that you've seen the same problem on your Sony device's player. I'm just saying that it has not manifest on any of four other players I use, nor did I see it happen on the Roku while I had it. I hadn't seen it happen on TiVo before just now.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

mikeyts said:


> .......... nor did I see it happen on the Roku while I had it. ...........


Why do you no longer have the Roku? Was there a problem with it? Which model did you have?


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

dlfl said:


> Why do you no longer have the Roku? Was there a problem with it? Which model did you have?


There was nothing wrong with it--I was looking for something that could stream Amazon (I'm a Prime member and wanted to take advantage of Prime Eligible video). I tried a couple of things and the Roku XD's Amazon player lost out to the Panasonic BD player's (I liked its UI better). The BDT110 also serves as a secondary VUDU and Netflix player--its Netflix player is second in capability only to the PS3's (it can't play the 1080p encodes, but it can play 5.1 sound and closed captions) and its VUDU player is identical.

These things aren't spread out over multiple televisions--they're all connected to this LCD panel. I didn't need the Roku.


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

June 23,2011

NF is down - says - An error occured communicating with NF

down for about 24 hrs now
rebooted router, rebooted Tivo
no change

deactivate online, deactivate in Tivo, reboot, reactivate
no change

out on both my S3 and TivoHD, no recent changes to my router config. 
I can connect each tivo to the network and do a download, so I have nw connectivity.

anyone else seeing an outage?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Working for me.


----------



## CallMeRich (Apr 29, 2004)

On fios in westchester county ny


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Up for me, Cox San Diego South.


----------



## Jim M (Feb 1, 2002)

If you have the series "Top Gear" in your instant Queue then go online and delete this show. All should be well after that. 

This workede for me. How the heii TiVo knew that show was causing problems I'll never know as I have 141 shows in my instant queue. 

HTH 

jim


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

... and now it's backup



> If you have the series "Top Gear" ...


 I do have TG, and didn't do anything with it, but now I notice it shows up at the bottom of my queue when it was near the top before.

Looks like Tivo/NF know of some issue with TG and have deleted it and re-added it.

- WTF?


----------



## joecody12 (Jun 30, 2011)

Because Netflix streams are not stored on the harddrive.


----------

